# LGB and DCS



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a LGB New Orleans Streetcar that I had planned on running in conventional mode using a Split Rail reversing controller. After watching one of these run a the SEGRS show last week, I decided I didn't like the jerky way it stopped and started. I also would like to get some sound out of it if it has it.


My first thought was I could install a PS2 decoder in it so that everything would run off of my MTH DCS system but, that seems like a lot of work and I am concerned about the need for a flywheel for the speedometer. 


Anyway, to make a long story short, last night I was looking at the trolley and realized that it already has a built in controller, looking at the manual confirmed it. 

So, will a generic DCC system just talk to it or does it need to have some specific LGB compatibility to work with it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Generic is fine, but the sounds might require repeated presses of the F1 button... most of them have "Serial" functions, i.e. F2 is accomplished by pressing F1 twice, 3 times for F3, etc. 

LGB changed from "serial functions" to "parallel" where the rest of the world is now... addresses and direction and speed is standard, but usually 14 speed step mode... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom- 

The LGB #20380 comes with a factory installed MTS/DCC decoder. The decoder is compatible with NMRA parallel function commands, so it will work with any NMRA DCC system. The streetcar does not have any 'high order' functions, as it only has running lights (F0) and interior lights (F1). Since the decoder also understands LGB serial pulse chain commands, there will be a slight delay when an NMRA F1 command is triggered. If you reprogram the streetcar's interior lights to work from NMRA F2, there will not be a delay when the command is triggered.

The decoder is also capable of being programmed for 14/28/128 speed steps, short addressing (2-digit), and long addressing (4-digit). To program the decoder, you will need to use Direct Mode programming or Register Mode programming. 

Have fun. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------

